
Cloud Sentiment Analysis – Vendor Overview (April 2018) - ksavenkov
https://blog.inten.to/cloud-sentiment-analysis-vendor-overview-32d4bdaaf0c3
======
stepnovij
Interesting. I wonder if such big difference between prices mean same scale of
difference in quality...

------
che_shr_cat
It seems to be so inefficient market!..

